# Social media cringe from the Russia/Ukraine war



## JambledUpWords (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Mar 4, 2022)

Holy shit fucking choke John Cheese.

Edit: Is that that cracked.com loser whose whole contribution was "I was a alcoholic"?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 4, 2022)

Troon needs to flee R*ssia:


Kiev is a deadname:


Moviebob’s take:


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Mar 4, 2022)

The amount of white women in twitter posting #noflyzone and “Nuclear war wouldn’t be that bad because ours are better” is sad but not surprising.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 5, 2022)

Is anyone getting Andrew Cuomo flashbacks with this new found crush for Zelensky?


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 5, 2022)

How DARE y'all give money to a war torn country?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)

More people talking about how sexy Zelensky is:


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Mar 5, 2022)

I-I'm gonna post these screens from this cringe guy Palmer's opinions on twitter. @Josterman was very kind to.... ugh.. persuade me to post these hilarious tweets and d-definitively isn't pointing a gun to my head.



















*help*


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Mar 5, 2022)

A fun game for any of the Zelensky thirst is imagining if he were a woman and what kind of shit people would be getting for this coomer behavior.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)

I expect to see more cringe political comics


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 5, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> I expect to see more cringe political comics
> View attachment 3044290


They do realize that it also can be interpreted as "US pushed Ukraine to the edge"?

Here is mine:


----------



## verissimus (Mar 5, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> I expect to see more cringe political comics
> View attachment 3044290


This one is pretty good though.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Johnny Salami (Mar 5, 2022)

Good morning, sirs. I hate women


----------



## Spunt (Mar 5, 2022)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> Holy shit fucking choke John Cheese.
> 
> Edit: Is that that cracked.com loser whose whole contribution was "I was a alcoholic"?


No, that tweet is from Richard Cheese, "Comedy" lounge singer, chronic alcoholic burnout and minor lolcow still doing lounge jazz versions of heavy metal songs 20 years after the joke was funny. You can tell because it says "Richard", not "John".


----------



## Safir (Mar 5, 2022)

$5.3 Million Dollars said:


> A fun game for any of the Zelensky thirst is imagining if he were a woman and what kind of shit people would be getting for this coomer behavior.


Master key theory. Getting fucked is submissive, fucking is not. Men and women offering themselves as cumdumpsters isn't nearly as demeaning to the other person as it is to themselves. It'd be another thing if yaoi fangirls started their "submissive and breedable" shit (which they may be doing, I can't tell on nitter), but even then cooming at a woman has the extra weight of disproportional IRL sexual violence.

TL;DR "I want to be degraded by that man" isn't the same as "I want to degrade that woman".


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Mar 5, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


>


Only 390 in a country with over 41 million people? Ukraine's population is so fucked.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Mar 5, 2022)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> They do realize that it also can be interpreted as "US pushed Ukraine to the edge"?
> 
> Here is mine:
> View attachment 3044309


Never have I seen such a sterling example of a celebrity being out of touch. This is breathtaking in its ignorance.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 5, 2022)

You know, as much as I do feel bad for the average Ukranian who's just trying to live their life, I kinda hope Russia does annex Ukraine just to see these people's delusional bubbles burst. I mean, the vast majority of them clearly only give a shit to virtue signal and because they find some guy physical attractive. 


Epic Fail Man said:


> View attachment 3044144


Having human empathy=Being forced to take an experimental vaccine that increases the risk of heart inflammation and having to wear masks everywhere for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Product Placement (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## TokiBun (Mar 5, 2022)

My favorite piece of cringe so far is former drag race contestant Carmen Carrera posing half naked and saying her bikini matched the colors of the Ukraine flag. 

Even the dumbest of queens called her out for being an attention whore.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 5, 2022)

Product Placement said:


>


Let's make this clear. Zelensky is Ash Ketchum, Azov Battalion is Pikachu, Russia is Team Rocket, Chechnya is Meowth, and America is Professor Oak.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 5, 2022)

GHOST OF KYIV STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 5, 2022)

Well, it's not a proper day of the week if the internet isn't filled with high-pitched screeches for ass-pats from people pretending they care.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)

By far the cringiest tweet from Ukraine’s official Twitter account


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 5, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> By far the cringiest tweet from Ukraine’s official Twitter account
> View attachment 3045192


I guess I'm evil, then: I prefer Coke's stronger carbonation.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 5, 2022)

Seriously? Between Zelensky or Putin, they pick Zelensky as the the better daddy material? Not the guy who literally has like a million photos of him shirtless in the wilderness?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 5, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> View attachment 3044676


This guy thought he could be elected Lt. Governor of Texas based off his "viral" anti-Trump tweets.

Then he found out how much it would cost to actually win the thing and quit immediately.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)

Zelensky getting the Obama treatment even though I’m pretty sure many didn’t know who he was two weeks ago


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 5, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> Zelensky getting the Obama treatment even though I’m pretty sure many didn’t know who he was two weeks ago
> View attachment 3045369View attachment 3045370


Liar! _Everybody_ knew who he was, they were just hiding it!
....
...
...
Who is he again?


----------



## bebopsingh (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh my gosh this war is like the Avengers or Justice League! Putin is like Darkseid man and Z is like Superman or something.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 5, 2022)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> Holy shit fucking choke John Cheese.
> 
> Edit: Is that that cracked.com loser whose whole contribution was "I was a alcoholic"?


yes he's the guy from cracked and the guy Zack Snyder has a hard on for (his longue band is used in Dawn of the Dead and Army of the Dead)


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 5, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


>


Didn't Russia make Pepsi the 6th biggest military at some point? They owe Russia a favour for that.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 5, 2022)

MovieBob was born and 1981 and probably barely remembers the Cold War in the 1980's...he was like 8 when the decade ended.


----------



## GHTD (Mar 5, 2022)

Holy shit. As for Zelenskyy being "hot", he's handsome but I wouldn't beat my fucking nut to him. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)

Promiscuous Retard said:


> Holy shit. As for Zelenskyy being "hot", he's handsome but I wouldn't beat my fucking nut to him. Jesus fucking Christ.


People are too horny these days. I just don’t understand why people are so determined to make some politicians out to be sex symbols


----------



## William "Billy" Eilish (Mar 5, 2022)

Clown world just keeps getting more and more bizarre. Glad I get to experience it through you lovely kiwis and not the subhumans of twitter


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Mar 5, 2022)

Spunt said:


> No, that tweet is from Richard Cheese, "Comedy" lounge singer, chronic alcoholic burnout and minor lolcow still doing lounge jazz versions of heavy metal songs 20 years after the joke was funny. You can tell because it says "Richard", not "John".


If my name was Dick Cheese, I'd change it to John


----------



## murgatroid (Mar 5, 2022)

This is like that scene in metal gear solid where otacon asks snake "Do you think sexiness can bloom on the battlefield?"





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Dat ass tho.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 5, 2022)

The type of people that think George Takei is right


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 6, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> The type of people that think George Takei is right
> View attachment 3046063View attachment 3046068


These two are the exact same text.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Mar 6, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> These two are the exact same text.


Twitter is mostly bots and NPCs


JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 3046069View attachment 3046070


It's like the Iraq build up all over again


----------



## tostr123 (Mar 6, 2022)

'Superior' Russian workout routine...


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 9, 2022)

https://twitter.com/deepalipandey/status/1501527666519851009
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Edit:
I fucking hate trailer trash people.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 9, 2022)

She turned off the replies after getting a few critical ones: https://twitter.com/WorldTravelDiva/status/1500964148267601927


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Montalbane (Mar 10, 2022)

I hope zekikesky get raped on camera so that we can get a bountiful salt harvest from the wine moms.

5th generation warfare is fucking cringe man


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 10, 2022)

https://twitter.com/NYprepChelsea/status/1501965771378941959


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 10, 2022)

Let's appreciate for a moment that the HuffPost made a sensible article for once not coddled in ultra-leftist Social Justice.
In this article they actually admit that all the sanctions and the boycotting are hurting the citizens more than Putin and his military.



			https://www.huffpost.com/entry/biden-western-sanctions-russia-impact_n_621cdabde4b03d0c803c5670
		




> As Western nations announced sanctions in an effort to punish Russian President Vladimir Putin’s offensive on Ukraine, ordinary Russians across the country formed long lines at ATMs.
> According to a Guardian report, a Tinkoff bank ATM in the Metropolis mall in Moscow had already run out of cash by the time its customers were told they could use it to withdraw dollars.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Articuno4 (Mar 10, 2022)

It's over everyone, Putin is definitely going to stop after he sees these clocks drawn onto paper plates with a marker


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't know if we're going to top this one:







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 10, 2022)

Articuno4 said:


> It's over everyone, Putin is definitely going to stop after he sees these clocks drawn onto paper plates with a marker
> 
> View attachment 3061653
> View attachment 3061654


I do appreciate the attention to detail in the second one.  Most people forget one of the clock's hands.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 10, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> View attachment 3046365


Is that Mike Stoklasa on the left? He's lost weight.


----------



## oramge cat (Mar 11, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> More people talking about how sexy Zelensky is:
> View attachment 3044138View attachment 3044139View attachment 3044140View attachment 3044141View attachment 3044142View attachment 3044143


I will give them that he is IMO better looking than any male world leader I can name off the top of my head but I'm a straight guy so what the hell do I know about dudes being hot.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 11, 2022)

https://twitter.com/PanFrater/status/1502245830908157960
		



Going to guess street shitter on this one.



			https://twitter.com/abrillie/status/1502353382174035969


----------



## Articuno4 (Mar 11, 2022)

It's time for some more beautiful artwork from our friends over at DeviantArt


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 12, 2022)

https://twitter.com/BamaStephen/status/1502545826828193798


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 13, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> View attachment 3068516


lol this is beyond cringe, this is cursed.






			https://twitter.com/meetdoug/status/1503066960443060225


----------



## Chao Garden (Mar 13, 2022)

Spoiler: russia ukraine yaoi sfw


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 14, 2022)

This is why Ukraine is a country equivalent of a lolcow.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 14, 2022)

https://twitter.com/dcagle/status/1503508544108130305


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 15, 2022)

For some reason he locked down his account and went private shortly after this thread of wisdom started getting attention.


----------



## Product Placement (Mar 15, 2022)

Got some commie cringe here, many of them also shill for North Korea of all places


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 15, 2022)

I like the one about how they're not neo-Nazis but OG Nazis, makes them sound like they're fighting 100+ year old dudes.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Mar 16, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 3045620
> View attachment 3045622
> View attachment 3045642View attachment 3045646View attachment 3045647View attachment 3045649View attachment 3045652View attachment 3045653View attachment 3045654View attachment 3045655View attachment 3045657View attachment 3045659View attachment 3045660View attachment 3045662View attachment 3045663View attachment 3045664View attachment 3045665View attachment 3045668View attachment 3045669
> 
> View attachment 3045648



I wonder if all of these screencaps of cringe posts by Twitter users is what made the Kiwifarms Pictures Uploader just An Hero itself.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 16, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 3045620
> View attachment 3045622
> View attachment 3045642View attachment 3045646View attachment 3045647View attachment 3045649View attachment 3045652View attachment 3045653View attachment 3045654View attachment 3045655View attachment 3045657View attachment 3045659View attachment 3045660View attachment 3045662View attachment 3045663View attachment 3045664View attachment 3045665View attachment 3045668View attachment 3045669
> 
> View attachment 3045648


None of this shit affects rich or powerful people at all. It only affects ordinary working-class people who don't have time to cook their own meals, trying to get a bite to eat. Imagine being so out-of-touch that you whine on Twitter that poor people in Russia have a place to buy food.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Mar 16, 2022)

https://archive.ph/snw01
		

I hate journos


----------



## Gutpuke (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Cats (Mar 16, 2022)

Spunt said:


> No, that tweet is from Richard Cheese, "Comedy" lounge singer, chronic alcoholic burnout and minor lolcow still doing lounge jazz versions of heavy metal songs 20 years after the joke was funny. You can tell because it says "Richard", not "John".



lol dick cheese

i wonder why arent all these people #standingwithukraine taking flights to kyijyvv immediately to help save their new favorite cuntry?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Alabamavillain (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 17, 2022)

From @chiobu in the SJW thread, the AFL-CIO got the flag upside down and nobody noticed until they had posted it on Twitter a bunch of times:



edit: Oh, god, it gets even better. They tried to photoshop it correctly:


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 17, 2022)

Alabamavillain said:


> View attachment 3078267


What was that thing called again? Halodahmer? Hello-donno? Helloween? Help me out here, guys. My memory is failing me.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 18, 2022)

Just some Reddit cringe:


Link to Reddit post of Zelensky visiting people in a hospital 

Some comments:


Link to Reddit post of Zelensky playing piano with his penis 

Comments:


Link to Reddit post of Zelensky’s facial change over the course of a few days

Comments:


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 18, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 3076393View attachment 3076394View attachment 3076395


Oh great job guys, you made him look like Nikolai Yezhov in a Kim Jong Il windbreaker.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Johnny Salami (Mar 22, 2022)

JUST. LIKE. MARVEL


----------



## Anon88 (Mar 22, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> View attachment 3096637
> JUST. LIKE. MARVEL


These people scare me. If Marvel would ever put out a PSA on why suicide is cool I bet most of them would do it without asking any questions.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## ditto (Mar 23, 2022)

Instagram, Disney, McDonald's, the free press, Apple, Facebook, sugar, etc.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 23, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 3057166
> View attachment 3057185View attachment 3057186View attachment 3057187View attachment 3057188View attachment 3057189View attachment 3057191View attachment 3057192


Not gonna lie, the first one has good art and taking inspiration from old propaganda posters is creative.



Johnny Salami said:


> View attachment 3096637
> JUST. LIKE. MARVEL


Great meme but seems faked to me, especially the last few lines.

I wish this thread wasn't so short.


----------



## White Devil (Mar 23, 2022)

ditto said:


> View attachment 3099579
> Instagram, Disney, McDonald's, the free press, Apple, Facebook, sugar, etc.


Literally nothing of value was lost. I wish those would fuck off here too.


----------



## Gutpuke (Mar 24, 2022)

These people are seriously unhinged.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 26, 2022)

Washington Post:


Reddit:


Z is a criminal offense now:


r/ThatHappened


----------



## Sithis (Mar 26, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> From @chiobu in the SJW thread, the AFL-CIO got the flag upside down and nobody noticed until they had posted it on Twitter a bunch of times:
> View attachment 3080967View attachment 3080969
> 
> edit: Oh, god, it gets even better. They tried to photoshop it correctly:
> ...


Good god, how do you fuck up a shoop that badly? I legit could have done better work in MS paint


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 27, 2022)

Reddit is a goldmine:


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 27, 2022)

ditto said:


> View attachment 3099579
> Instagram, Disney, McDonald's, the free press, Apple, Facebook, sugar, etc.


It might be a satirical account or post, but he seems like a dullard. It's raising the level of civilization to lose all that AIDS-Ebola shit.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## IKOL (Mar 30, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> View attachment 3044480
> 
> Good morning, sirs. I hate women


holy shit what an awful photoshop, jesus...


----------



## A_throwaway_name62919 (Mar 30, 2022)

This seems like it'd fit in here.


----------



## White Devil (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm scratching my head over that Leonidas comparison.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Montalbane (Apr 1, 2022)

After witnessing this cringe I want the ukrainian government in kevin to be hit by a thermobaric.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 2, 2022)

Your family falling for Russian propaganda? You should just cut them out completely


----------



## ditto (Apr 2, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


>


I think RWA on Twitter explains this attitude pretty well


----------



## Stasi (Apr 7, 2022)

Legit didn't realise this guy was still alive


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 9, 2022)

The Orc saga on Reddit


----------



## Aidan (Apr 9, 2022)

I love how strongly they feel about it. Now that the O word is good to go let's move on to the previous letter.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 9, 2022)

Activism 


Cake for Ukraine 


Ukrainian pride 


Buy Ukrainian money for the war effort


----------



## This Is Hard To Do (Apr 9, 2022)

Of course the Kiwi Farms support the Russian invasion of Ukraine


----------



## Caesare (Apr 10, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> Of course the Kiwi Farms support the Russian invasion of Ukraine


Why do you support that? Sounds like a pretty poor opinion to stick up for a larger, aggressive country attacking a smaller, weaker one?

What the hell is your problem?


----------



## White Devil (Apr 10, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> Of course the Kiwi Farms support the Russian invasion of Ukraine


I support dead Slavs.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Aidan (Apr 16, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 3186820View attachment 3186819


Nothing in either of these pictures makes sense to me.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 18, 2022)

The debate on who the real Nazis are


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Apr 19, 2022)

Genuinely curious about this, but has anyone on /pol/ talked about wanting Putin to fuck their wife or is that just the redditors?


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 21, 2022)

Well I found these two lol.







Helvítis Túristi said:


> Genuinely curious about this, but has anyone on /pol/ talked about wanting Putin to fuck their wife or is that just the redditors?



Not yet, I do once in a while see posts about how to get with a Ukrainian refugee woman or pictures of their Tinder profiles being posted.


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 21, 2022)

At the Cannes Film Festival 


Spoiler


----------



## IKOL (May 22, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> At the Cannes Film Festival
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ghouls were set free, oh shi~


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 12, 2022)

Link (Archive)


----------



## Aidan (Jun 12, 2022)

I don't get reddit's faux fascination with styled moustaches. I'm sure these guys are stacking Russian bodies left and right in between posting on instagram.

Reddit always gets me close to an aneurysm
Link | Archive





Spoiler: Full Pic


----------

